# Distrito de La Perla en El Callao



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

El distrito de La Perla fue creado en 1964...hasta ese entonces pertenecía al actual distrito de Bellavista. Tiene casi 3 kilómetros cuadrados y poco menos de 70,000 habitantes. 
Por de pronto,3 imágenes antiguas de La Perla :
La Casa Presidencial de Verano en el Jirón Arica :








Vista aérea de la Mar Brava y los acantilados que poco a poco van ganando altura :








La desaparecida Avenida Costanera :


----------



## Claudia4681 (Aug 16, 2007)

Interesante no conozco ese distrito ... pero muy lindas fotos antiguas


----------



## francis2064 (Nov 4, 2005)

mi distrito!!, ya les tengo un thread especial para este muy pronto


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Por allí vive Kouri, ¿no?


----------



## nicolaselguera77 (Aug 25, 2005)

Miraflorino said:


> El distrito de La Perla fue creado en 1964...hasta ese entonces pertenecía al actual distrito de Bellavista. Tiene casi 3 kilómetros cuadrados y poco menos de 70,000 habitantes.
> Por de pronto,3 imágenes antiguas de La Perla :
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Que lindas fotos de recuerdo ! Esas casas se ven bastante bien...


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

La casa presidencial se ve muy bonita... alguien sabe que es de esa zona de casas hoy?


----------



## francis2064 (Nov 4, 2005)

roberto_vp said:


> La casa presidencial se ve muy bonita... alguien sabe que es de esa zona de casas hoy?


la mayoria de casas ya no existen, la casa presidencial es un muy bonito hotel bastante cuidado llamado casa presidente


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

Las fotos muestran a un distrito que tuvo sus buenos años, y salvo la zona que limita con San Miguel el distrito se ha empobrecido y la delincuencia se ha incrementado


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Y bueno La Perla no es un distrito que conozca mucho, solo una vez se me dió la locura de caminar la prolongación de la Av. Santa Rosa (donde esta la UNAC en Bellavista), la verdad que El Leoncio Prado se ve muy descuidado actualmente, tambien vi a los perros o cachorrros .. como se llamen que estudian ahi .... eso sip la brisa de mar es muy fuerte. Salu2


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Que pena que este distrito se haya venido a menos. De la casa presidencial, efectivamente hoy es un bonito hotel que incluso tiene un spa. Algunas fotos de su pagina de internet:


----------



## papiriqui (Mar 22, 2008)

esta en algo el distrito ,,especialemte en la zona de limite con san miguel,,, lo q no me gusta, es q es otro distrito de nuestro pais ,,,,q le da la espalda al mar,,, q abandonado se ve la zona de los barrancos!!,, no hay buenas construcciones ahi,, como la zona donde estaba antes la costanera 700 (ya se q no es la perla)


----------



## nicolaselguera77 (Aug 25, 2005)

Inkandrew9 said:


> Y bueno La Perla no es un distrito que conozca mucho, solo una vez se me dió la locura de caminar la prolongación de la Av. Santa Rosa (donde esta la UNAC en Bellavista), la verdad que El Leoncio Prado se ve muy descuidado actualmente, tambien vi a los perros o cachorrros .. como se llamen que estudian ahi .... eso sip la brisa de mar es muy fuerte. Salu2


El hecho que por la tradición se les llame "perros" a los cadetes del tercer año del colegio (como se llama tambien por tradición "chivos" a los 4to y "vacas" a los de 5to...............) no te da el derecho de faltarles el respeto a los jovenes que en la actualidad estudian en el Colegio Militar y que portan el glorioso uniforme de esa institución............privilegio que seguro en tu vida jamás has tenido..........................


----------



## pierejean (Jan 27, 2007)

papiriqui said:


> esta en algo el distrito ,,especialemte en la zona de limite con san miguel,,, lo q no me gusta, es q es otro distrito de nuestro pais ,,,,q le da la espalda al mar,,, q abandonado se ve la zona de los barrancos!!,, no hay buenas construcciones ahi,, como la zona donde estaba antes la costanera 700 (ya se q no es la perla)


Si yo vivo en el limite cn san miguel y en verdad too esto parece san miguel, c llama la perla alta, pero la perla alta q esta hacia el callao es otro cosa no pasa naa!:nuts:


----------



## pierejean (Jan 27, 2007)

Sorry la parte q esta hacia el callao c llama la perla baja


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

nicolaselguera77 said:


> El hecho que por la tradición se les llame "perros" a los cadetes del tercer año del colegio (como se llama tambien por tradición "chivos" a los 4to y "vacas" a los de 5to...............) no *te da el derecho de faltarles el respeto *a los jovenes que en la actualidad estudian en el Colegio Militar y que portan el glorioso uniforme de esa institución............ * privilegio que seguro en tu vida jamás has tenido..........................*


:nuts:

En ningùn momento me burlè ... lo dije en alusiòn a las Obra de Vargas Llosa porque no sabìa a ciencia cierta Colegio de què era ... creo que mas bien tu lo interpretaste mal .. de todas formas ya lo aclaro, harias bien en tomar mas deportivamente los coments y no a pecho. 

Por cierto ni de vainas pensarìa en "privilegiarme" en usar tan dignìsimos uniformes. :cheers:


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Esperemos que Francis posteé las fotos de La Perla...*

creo que hace poco más de 1 año,él posteó fotos de la Avenida Santa Rosa... tengo un compañero de trabajo que vive en Jirón Tarata,quizás le pueda pedir que tome fotos de su barrio.... 
Inkandrew no se burló en ningún momento del CMLP.... por lo menos,lo que he leído en ningún momento suena a "burla".... ni nada parecido...


----------



## nicolaselguera77 (Aug 25, 2005)

Inkandrew9 said:


> :nuts:
> 
> En ningùn momento me burlè ... lo dije en alusiòn a las Obra de Vargas Llosa porque no sabìa a ciencia cierta Colegio de què era ... creo que mas bien tu lo interpretaste mal .. de todas formas ya lo aclaro, harias bien en tomar mas deportivamente los coments y no a pecho.
> 
> Por cierto ni de vainas pensarìa en "privilegiarme" en usar tan dignìsimos uniformes. :cheers:


Entonces-y esto te lo digo con onda,sin querer seguir pleitos ya zanjados te recomiendo que uses mejor el lenguaje, para evitar ofender o herir. Llamar "perros" o cachorros" a los cadetes del CMLP.... o como tu dices........ "como se llamen lo que estudien allí", puede ser tomado por agraviante.punto

Por lo demas, si pues, somos pocos los que hemos tenido el "privilegio" de pasar 3 años, que en medio de la rudeza de la vida militar, crecimos aprendiendo las virtudes del orden, la disciplina, la hermandad,la camadería (muchos de mi promoción, con quienes compartí tantos momentos felices, son como mis hermanos...........) y el amor a la patria de la mano de profesores y oficiales ejemplares (el coronel Valer,ese peruano ejemplar, heróe de "Chavin de Huantar" fue mi jefe de batallón...........) brindo por todo eso :cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Ok Man ... en todo caso normal ... y na Salu2 :colgate:
Por cierto, las ultimas fotos de La Casa Presidente estan bakanes Roberto


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

Inkandrew9 said:


> Y bueno La Perla no es un distrito que conozca mucho, solo una vez se me dió la locura de caminar la prolongación de la Av. Santa Rosa (donde esta la UNAC en Bellavista), la verdad *que El Leoncio Prado se ve muy descuidado actualmente,* tambien vi a los perros o cachorrros .. como se llamen que estudian ahi .... eso sip la brisa de mar es muy fuerte. Salu2



Bueno ... antes lucía peor, pero puede lucir mejor aun ...


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Ovalo Saloom (Ovalo La Perla) antes del Viaducto*

A la izquierda empieza la Avenida Santa Rosa y "la entrada" al distrito de La Perla :


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Ahora luce así "el ex Ovalo"... ya con el Viaducto !!!!*


----------



## Azzurro (Jan 18, 2008)

Esos enormes maceteros de la Av la Marina frente al Ministerio me parecen muy cheveres. Asi deberia ser toda la Av La Marina. 

En cuanto a La Perla...de día me parece un distrito normal, ni bonito ni feo, esta en algo. Pero de noche...hmm...paso. El mismo San Miguel de noche no es seguro...salvo q vivas entre rejas como ultimamente se estila.


----------



## papiriqui (Mar 22, 2008)

de la perla ..para mi lo mas caracteristico era la "casa barco"..nunca fui,,pero sabia q muchos conocidos se iban ahi a tonear,,,no se q funcion cumple en estos dias ese local.
el tema de la av la marina es complejo...pero me asombra ver su desarrollo en estos ultimo 20 años ( en lo comercial ,mas q en lo urbanistico). a comienzos de los 90's..recuerdo q uno veia 2 o 3 gatos en la plaza san miguel.. q parecia q ese shopping iba a llegar a su fin..
pero a finales de la misma decada con la apertura de saga, ripley y cinemark..revivio la zona por completo,, le inyecto dinamismo y vitalidad..recuerdo q en el 97 0 98,, ya comenzaron a mejorar las bermas centrales de la misma.
pero lo raro,, q con todo el dinero y comercio q se mueve en la zona...uno siga viendo veredas en pesimo estados,, en ciertos tramos ni hay ( pueblo libre) .. el hecho q haya muchas chingans, bares y nightclubs ,,hace q se descuide la zona.


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Esperemos nomas que el tramo de la Avenida La Marina en La Perla...*

...no se convierta como ha pasado en San Miguel (Maranga)... hasta ahora lo encuentro bastante bonito,lleno de edificios,de parques...definitivamente las mejores cuadras de toda la Avenida La Marina... 


papiriqui said:


> de la perla ..para mi lo mas caracteristico era la "casa barco"..nunca fui,,pero sabia q muchos conocidos se iban ahi a tonear,,,no se q funcion cumple en estos dias ese local.
> el tema de la av la marina es complejo...pero me asombra ver su desarrollo en estos ultimo 20 años ( en lo comercial ,mas q en lo urbanistico). a comienzos de los 90's..recuerdo q uno veia 2 o 3 gatos en la plaza san miguel.. q parecia q ese shopping iba a llegar a su fin..
> pero a finales de la misma decada con la apertura de saga, ripley y cinemark..revivio la zona por completo,, le inyecto dinamismo y vitalidad..recuerdo q en el 97 0 98,, ya comenzaron a mejorar las bermas centrales de la misma.
> pero lo raro,, q con todo el dinero y comercio q se mueve en la zona...uno siga viendo veredas en pesimo estados,, en ciertos tramos ni hay ( pueblo libre) .. el hecho q haya muchas chingans, bares y nightclubs ,,hace q se descuide la zona.


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

*Mas fotos de La Perla ... al 25Julio2008*

LA MACARENA


















El Cuartel General de La Marina, en la urb. Astete ... más conocido como el Ministerio de Marina ...


----------



## szf (Feb 6, 2009)

Fotos del Colegio Concordia Universal - cuadra 4 de la Avenida Santa Rosa :
















[/QUOTE]

Hola amigos. Por lo que puedo notar en este plano señalizado (y también cotejando según otra guía de planos antigua), el moderno hotel ha sido levantado a cuadra y media de donde quedó la antigua Residencia Presidencial. En los terrenos de ésta, sólo queda un colegio nacional y, hacia el lado del mar, ruinas suyas convertidas en fumadero


----------



## Cazafantasias (Nov 4, 2007)

*La Perla, distrito "desconocido"*

Es poco lo que conozco de La Perla. La parte donde más me ubico es en su "puerta de entrada" llegando desde San Miguel. La zona donde están la casa barco (Salón Fiesta Marina) y el Parque John Lennon la llaman Los Cerezos y La Macarena. He caminado por las avenidas Haya de la Torre y El Pacífico. Una noche me asaltaron cerca del Óvalo Saloom, felizmente me dirigía a casa de una amiga que vivía por ahí. Una vez fui a visitar a un amigo que vivía en el Jr. Túpac Amaru. Hace años trabajé de mensajero y un día repartí correspondencia en la zona cercana al Colegio Leoncio Prado.

Repito, ojalá el Proyecto Costa Verde convierta a La Perla en un lugar más apacible y bonito para visitarlo con mayor frecuencia. Sería interesante caminar por esa parte para ver el cambio de altura de los acantilados.


----------



## Jorge_U_Otaku (Sep 12, 2008)

Mi madre creció en La Perla y se identifica con La Perla; ella creció en una calle que se llamaba "Marco Polo", que hon no sé cómo se llama.


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Hotel CASA PRESIDENTE : Arica 973 - La Perla*

Antigua residencia presidencial de verano.


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Calle Marco Polo*

Jorge : la calle Marco Polo sigue denominándose así y es la continuación de la Avenida 2 de Mayo,en la parte antigua del Cercado del Callao... termina en la Avenida Costanera,pero no pertenece a La Perla... 


Jorge_U_Otaku said:


> Mi madre creció en La Perla y se identifica con La Perla; ella creció en *una calle que se llamaba "Marco Polo", *que hon no sé cómo se llama.


----------



## Poligono (Apr 18, 2007)

De las pocas veces que anduve por los alrededores de La Perla recuerdo una que fue haya por el año 99, me dirigí a una prueba que había convocado el Yurimaguas, un equipo de fútbol que por esos años estaba en segunda división y contaba con jugadores como Perleche (ex defensor del Sport Boys) y R. Valenzuela que ahora juega por el CNI a quienes los enfrenté, la cita fue en el viejo estadio Telmo Carbajo que está apenas a unas cuadras de la municipalidad de Bellavista y su plaza, el lugar me pareció simpático pero estaba cansado como para caminar y conocer un poco la zona, así que aborde pronto mi ómnibus de regreso.

Ahora que intento rememorar aquel día, algunas cosas ya se me hacen muy vagas, pero otras si las recuerdo de manera muy nítida, como aquel lindo sol de esa mañana cuando visité ese rincón chalaco.


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

Que buena la foto del Ministerio de Marina


----------



## antonio32133 (Aug 24, 2008)

Miraflorino said:


>


^^^^^^^^^^ Chevere


----------



## Malibú@.. (Jul 14, 2008)

Una de mi distrito...veo que no hay muchas fots a nivel de calle..me sorprendi ola valentia de tomar esas fotos en el ovalo...yo ni loco...jeje

dejo esta Luego abro un thread con mas fotos del ministerio sobre todo...











saludos


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Malecón de La Perla*


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)




----------



## cesium (May 27, 2006)

Debo de admitir que el Callao es un Distrito para mi totalmente desconocido aunque he estado muchas veces en el, es el unico lugar de Lima en el que tengo dificultades para ubicarme, tengo una confusion entre La Perla y Carmen de La Legua, pero por las fotos posteadas el distrito de La Perla se ve super bien.

saludos


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Ambas han mejorado en éstos últimos años...*

aunque La Perla es más residencial y de mejor ornato que Carmen de la Legua...La Perla está al lado de la Avenida Marina...mejor dicho,pasando Maranga con dirección hacia El Callao,empieza La Perla y termina precisamente casi a las puertas del Hospital Carrión,donde empieza (ó termina???),la Avenida Guardia Chalaca... En La Perla está el famoso colegio militar "Leoncio Prado"... 
Carmen de la Legua está bordeando la Avenida Faucett,como que te vas hacia el Aeropuerto,entre la Avenida Colonial y el Río Rímac...


cesium said:


> Debo de admitir que el Callao es un Distrito para mi totalmente desconocido aunque he estado muchas veces en el, es el unico lugar de Lima en el que tengo dificultades para ubicarme, tengo una confusion entre La Perla y Carmen de La Legua, pero por las fotos posteadas el distrito de La Perla se ve super bien.
> 
> saludos


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

En la noche tiene luces de neón. :nuts::lol::lol::lol:



Miraflorino said:


>


----------



## w_ind (Dec 6, 2009)

Esa es la hacienda maranga, o lo que fue la hacienda maranga, yo he vivido mas de 20 años x ahi, antes en el 85 u 86 habia venta de helados "la vaca jacinta" que era propiedad de la hacienda, hoy esa manzana de la capilla es una fea zona, es la parte indignante y patetica de san miguel junto con la av, la paz, no entiendo porque no hacen algo para erradicar esa gente de ahi, ya que las demas manzanas son gente de clase a1, en fin esos terrenos estan en juicio hace años al igual que marina park para sacar a todo eso de ahi, te recomiendo si deseas visitar la capilla el domingo x la mañana que esta abierta. Aunq peligrosa la zona no deja de ser parte de nuestra antigua Lima. Saludos


----------



## David Savarese (Sep 10, 2009)

*tranquilo...*

*ho*


nicolaselguera77 said:


> Entonces-y esto te lo digo con onda,sin querer seguir pleitos ya zanjados te recomiendo que uses mejor el lenguaje, para evitar ofender o herir. Llamar "perros" o cachorros" a los cadetes del CMLP.... o como tu dices........ "como se llamen lo que estudien allí", puede ser tomado por agraviante.punto
> 
> Por lo demas, si pues, somos pocos los que hemos tenido el "privilegio" de pasar 3 años, que en medio de la rudeza de la vida militar, crecimos aprendiendo las virtudes del orden, la disciplina, la hermandad,la camadería (muchos de mi promoción, con quienes compartí tantos momentos felices, son como mis hermanos...........) y el amor a la patria de la mano de profesores y oficiales ejemplares (el coronel Valer,ese peruano ejemplar, heróe de "Chavin de Huantar" fue mi jefe de batallón...........) brindo por todo eso :cheers::cheers::cheers:


Honestamente,no es para tanto,una cosa es tener un buen recuerdo y respeto de la institucion a la que perteneciste y otra es ponerte a cantar el himno leonciopradino cada vez que alguien pone la pelicula la ciudad y los perros,el mejor honor que le puedes dar a tu ex institucion es la de demostrar madurez,mente abierta y respeto por las ideas de otros,no todos eligieron la carrera castrense,no los hace menos "privilegiados"simplemente Peruanos que tuvieron otros intereses...brindo por tener la mente abierta a las ideas de otros y ser lo suficientemente maduro de poder tomar las cosas con el sentido del humor que amedita la ocasion,...cheers..cheers...cheers...


----------



## cesium (May 27, 2006)

^^

Efectivamente, a mi también me parece que el concepto de colegio militar, al igual que el colegio de hombres o de mujeres y el colegio religioso son sistemas educativos "anacrónicos" y deberían desaparecer de una vez por todas, los colegios deben ser: mixtos, laicos y públicos

saludos


----------



## ozanutelli (Feb 23, 2010)

Hola, creo que para mejorar La Perla en la parte visual deberian de quitarle los colores a los postes, debrian dejarlos como eran antes, grises es un gasto que no lleva a nada.
He vivido años en ese distrito y de verdad que tenia casonas que poco a poco se han ido destruyendo. La casa donde esta el hotel Presidente esa no era la casa Presidente, era la casa Boza o algo por el estilo, recuerdo haber entrado a esa casa de chico y tenia su mausoleo a u lado del jardin que daba para el mar, muy nostalgico para mi. 
Saludos


----------



## mgarciau (May 6, 2010)

Todos mis familiares son perleños antiguos y siempre he creido, como ozanutelli, que esa es la casa Boza y no la Residencia de Verano del Presidente. Tengo entendido que la Residencia se encontraba donde ahora se encuentra la clínica de la policía y el colegio Miguel Grau, esto en la cuadra siguiente. También existía otra residencia grande de la familia Rolino. Esta estaba ubicada donde ahora está el colegio parroquial Guadalupe. Les confirmaré el dato sobre la residencia de Verano y/o la casa de los Boza. S


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Porsiaca...pongo el thread...*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=962374 


mgarciau said:


> Todos mis familiares son perleños antiguos y siempre he creido, como ozanutelli, que esa es la casa Boza y no la Residencia de Verano del Presidente. Tengo entendido que la Residencia se encontraba donde ahora se encuentra la clínica de la policía y el colegio Miguel Grau, esto en la cuadra siguiente. También existía otra residencia grande de la familia Rolino. Esta estaba ubicada donde ahora está el colegio parroquial Guadalupe. Les confirmaré el dato sobre la residencia de Verano y/o la casa de los Boza. S


----------



## ozanutelli (Feb 23, 2010)

Pienso como MGARCIAU, pero bueno habra que investigar un poco mas para despejar las dudas, me acuerdo que en la casa que creo que es la presindencial era habitada por una loquita morena que siempre nos tiraba piedras cuando queriamos entrar.


----------



## Mig29 Fulcrum (Oct 22, 2007)

La Perla, mi distrito desde la niñez. Está completamente cambiada sobre todo el ingreso por la Av. La Marina que eran unos inmensos terrales, ahora con edificios de varios pisos. La zona se ha revalorizado totalmente, por lo menos lo que se llama Perla alta. La Perla baja que se ubica pasando la Av. Santa Rosa se llama así justamente porque allí empieza a descender el acantilado para ponerse el terreno casi al nivel del mar hasta La Punta. Esa zona todavía le falta mejorar bastante. La pintura de los postes, las bancas, los uniformes del serenazgo y todo lo demás es porque el alcalde es hincha del Boys y quiere ver el color de su equipo en todo lado.


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

Mig29 Fulcrum said:


> La Perla, mi distrito desde la niñez. Está completamente cambiada sobre todo el ingreso por la Av. La Marina que eran unos inmensos terrales, ahora con edificios de varios pisos. La zona se ha revalorizado totalmente, por lo menos lo que se llama Perla alta. La Perla baja que se ubica pasando la Av. Santa Rosa se llama así justamente porque allí empieza a descender el acantilado para ponerse el terreno casi al nivel del mar hasta La Punta. Esa zona todavía le falta mejorar bastante. *La pintura de los postes, las bancas, los uniformes del serenazgo y todo lo demás es porque el alcalde es hincha del Boys y quiere ver el color de su equipo en todo lado*.


Había escuchado eso, pero me cuesta creerlo. :lol:


----------



## tantaruna (Jul 22, 2010)

miércoles 21 de julio de 2010








POR QUE DECIDI SER CANDIDATO A LA PERLA 
Probablemente muchos no me conozcan y se preguntarán por que asumí el reto de participar como candidato a las elecciones municipales de mi distrito. 



Es por ello que me presento ante ustedes LUIS ENRIQUE TANTARUNA BEDON como un vecino más, un amigo y una persona que está convencida que todos los ciudadanos grandes y chicos somos pilares importantes de esta comunidad como lo es La Perla.


He recibido la cordial invitación de mis amigos del MOVIMIENTO REGIONAL ¨NUEVO CALLAO¨ y además de lo mencionado. Cuento con el apoyo de importantes sectores de nuestro distrito y he decidido postular a la alcaldía del periodo 2011 - 2014.


Por eso estoy convencido de que puedo compartir toda mi experiencia y mi conocimiento amplio como abogado en el callao. En los que he podido conocer los problemas que aquejan tanto a la provincia constitucional como a mi distrito.


El desamparo y el abandono de los sectores mas necesitados han generado que me comprometa a obtener el sillón municipal para poder ayudar a mis vecinos a superar los problemas de que aquejan a todos los perleños.


Sobretodo dandole mayor importancia a nuestra juventud que no ha obtenido respuesta de las autoridades competentes en savalguardar su bienestar. 


Por ello te pido como el amigo y vecino que soy. Tu ayuda para formar un equipo y generar el cambio que la perla necesita, uniendo fuerzas entre la comunidad y las instituciones competentes.


Agradezco esta oportunidad y les doy las gracias de antemano a todas aquellas personas que desde este dia seguiran este blog y compartiran conmigo sus inquietudes, experiencias, críticas y observaciones que me serán de mucha ayuda para poder servir como es mi deseo.
Publicado por luis enrique tantaruna en 17:49 0 comentarios Enviar por correo electrónico Escribe un blog Compartir con Twitter Compartir con Facebook Compartir con Google Buzz


----------



## JmC3dmodelator (Mar 24, 2008)

Se ve bastante cuidado...


----------

